# Spanning tree in wireshark



## buytamil (Jun 16, 2010)

I see this entry every sec in my wireshark activity log. What is this used for ? I have 1 computer directly connected to the router and 2 wireless computer. Is this required ? If not, how do I stop it ?

50499	40810.175321	00:26:62:XX:XX:43	Spanning-tree-(for-bridges)_00	STP	Conf. Root = 32768/00:26:62:XX:XX:44 Cost = 0 Port = 0x8002

51438	40978.162545	00:26:62:XX:XX:43	Spanning-tree-(for-bridges)_00	STP	Conf. Root = 32768/00:26:62:XX:XX:44 Cost = 0 Port = 0x8002

:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanning_tree_protocol


----------

